# 2010 Commonwealth Games Team trials



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

Hi All,
You can follow the 2010 Commonwealth Games Team trials results/pictures on the Interlake Archers Website:
http://www.interlakearchers.ca/trials/

Pictures will be updated throughout the day each day, and results will be updated several times/round. 
Thanks,
Ed


----------



## Xslayer (Feb 10, 2003)

Thanks Ed!


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

some big scores form the Local boys ad girls:mg: You all been practicing or something


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

The scoring doesn't start until tomorrow (July 2). These posted scores (as of June 30) are the archers' personal bests from the previous year, used in the ranking for trials points.

Still, pretty damed good.


----------



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

Kevin 689 Dietmar 687 Andrew 685 Ed 684 Chris 677
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Who developed the trials point system the FCA is using, and what were they smoking at the time? :mg:

http://www.fca.ca/images/stories/FC.../Commonwealth Games Trials Criteria Final.pdf


----------



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

Results are up, just scroll to page 2 ofthe PDF
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

How many are we sending? Anyone know?


----------



## tecshooter05 (Mar 7, 2005)

3 in each division for the games


----------



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

:moviecorn


----------



## tecshooter05 (Mar 7, 2005)

results are up

http://www.interlakearchers.ca/trials/1trialsmenscompound.pdf

http://www.interlakearchers.ca/trials/1trialsmensrecurve.pdf

http://www.interlakearchers.ca/trials/1trialswomencompound.pdf

http://www.interlakearchers.ca/trials/1trialswomenrecurve.pdf


----------



## Ken B (Jun 3, 2009)

Congratulations to all the winners... Well done....


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Stash said:


> Who developed the trials point system the FCA is using, and what were they smoking at the time? :mg:
> 
> http://www.fca.ca/images/stories/FC.../Commonwealth Games Trials Criteria Final.pdf


Hey Stan, I tried to read that... not gonna happen... Wow! I would like to know what the archers thought of it.

Chris


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

Thw weighting method looks pretty fair to me, but any method is going to have some hiccups in it. Look at what happened in women's recurve in the wind.


----------



## Denis_Beaudet (Oct 27, 2005)

... as well in men recurve division.


----------

